# Surf Fishing Etiquette Question



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Only fish about once/year in the surf, but had a situation that brought up an etiquette question..happy to stand corrected if I was in the wrong in any way as frankly, I don't surf fish much...just go by rules of common courtesy.

Last Friday, I had two surf rods in the water and was fishing just to the left of them when I got into some Spanish Mackeral on a Gotcha Jig. I was all alone in the water (as the purple flag was up) but apparently folks saw I had gotten into some fish and I was very soon flanked on both sides by 3 other fisherman...each about 10-20 yards away, but casting to the area I was fishing.

That really didn't bother me all too much and I even started some friendly conversation...mostly to ease in to telling the guy on my right that I had two surf rods out and he was about to wade into them...he threw across the lines and caught up one rod but was able to free it.

No one was catching anything but me (they were jigging, I was burning the jig through the water), but when the bite turned off a bit, I went back to shore. The others dispersed as well, but this individual went back out once he saw what lure I had success with as I waded in.

He waded right across the two surf lines I had out and he clearly knew about, pulling one pole into the surf in the process. Didn't even turn back..just concerned with taking my spot once I moved out. He easily could have walked around the rods to get there...is this normal? typical? acceptable?

I didn't say anything...just reeled in the line and knew I was going to have to deep clean that reel...it was the last day and I was already in enough fish that I was happy enough to call it a day...but I know I would have exercised more caution had the roles been reversed.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Were they Asians? I’ve had them do that same thing to me. Set up rods-pulled in a pomp and they moved and set up right next to me on the right and left. I got so pissed I picked up and moved.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

You showed more restraint than I would have expacialy on a wide open beach, now if there was other fisherman on the beach and you pick an opening between them it might be different. There will always be a** holes no matter where you fish.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

sethmac said:


> He waded right across the two surf lines I had out and he clearly knew about, pulling one pole into the surf in the process. Didn't even turn back..just concerned with taking my spot once I moved out. He easily could have walked around the rods to get there...is this normal? typical? acceptable?



Agree. You showed too much restraint. After the first time and then pulling a pole in the surf ... While rushing to get the rod and reeling it in I would have gave a " hey dude, WTF, you know my line was there ... sh*t, can't you move down a little ... there's a thousand miles of sand here ... come on !! Asshole me and right back atcha!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Damn, it could have been a run that pulled the rod down. You should have been reeling in and setting the hook as many times as possible. Oh, and if you happened to snagged the guy, oh well.


----------



## Jeremiah (Aug 29, 2020)

This is what usually happens to me on a pier and I can't stand it, which is why I prefer surf fishing. I think it's proper courtesy to say "hey, can you give me some room?"


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

I’m hot just reading this. Whip some ass.


----------

